# How to Monitor the Vibration 3 phase motor



## tory75 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey I am using 3 Phase motor for water pump motor (Description : Crompton Greaves MI-D Series MIP52D 5HP Monoblock Pump - MIP52D), 

I am curious to monitor the Vibration of this motor for which I have bought new Wireless Vibration sensor
But I am not aware of how to use it and in what way I should check the RMS value in X axis, Y axis and Z axis?

Right now I am using arduino Uno to check the output readings of sensor, If some used it or using this kind of sensor then please suggest the better way to monitor the process.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

How about an actual vibration monitor that gives you an analog output to your PLC rather than some cobbled together science fair project?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> How about an actual vibration monitor that gives you an analog output to your PLC rather than some cobbled together science fair project?


Don't listen to @MDShunk, he's never going to take home the blue ribbon from the science fair with that kind of attitude.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

tory75 said:


> Hey I am using 3 Phase motor for water pump motor (Description : Crompton Greaves MI-D Series MIP52D 5HP Monoblock Pump - MIP52D),
> 
> I am curious to monitor the Vibration of this motor for which I have bought new Wireless Vibration sensor
> But I am not aware of how to use it and in what way I should check the RMS value in X axis, Y axis and Z axis?
> ...


On a 5 hp motor? Is this a very critical pump? Never seen a monitoring system on a motor that size..
There is more than just recording the data, there is also interpreting it too.. Or you'll be crying wolf with normal readings..


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there a suspected vibration? Or is this a safety? Vibe switches can be used. Ive used them on pumping units back in my frozen ND oil field days.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tory75 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello I am using this vibration sensor for predictive analysis and it high precise sensor who suspect the exact value, I was able to perform the test with embedded code mentioned by company but I am looking for better way to analyse the data on my smart phone with the help of internet cloud monitor the data by using the streaming analysis tools of internet cloud, but still looking for better option which will help me to implement the process


----------



## tory75 (Jun 27, 2018)

*How to Monitor the Vibration 3 phase motor Reply to Thread*



priyankagupta said:


> Have you decided what parameters you wish to monitor.
> 
> Some possible suggestions for the induction motor monitoring are:
> 
> ...



Hey, 
- I am running the pump on full load current first.
- How can I test the temperature parameters of motor winding?
- Can you explain how can I control the G-Force of Embedded Sensors? 
- I am going to use the wireless vibration sensor for creating the health monitoring for my project.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

tory75 said:


> Hey,
> - I am running the pump on full load current first.
> - How can I test the temperature parameters of motor winding?
> - Can you explain how can I control the G-Force of Embedded Sensors?
> - I am going to use the wireless vibration sensor for creating the health monitoring for my project.


since you have yet to indicate what sensors or sensing system you are using, it is doubtful that anyone can help you with anything.

maybe you should just glue your iphone to the motor and gauge the vibration by how many steps it said it took.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

tory75 said:


> Hey,
> - I am running the pump on full load current first.
> - How can I test the temperature parameters of motor winding?
> - Can you explain how can I control the G-Force of Embedded Sensors?
> - I am going to use the wireless vibration sensor for creating the health monitoring for my project.


There are 4 sensor technologies for windings:
1. Thermistors
2. RTDs.
3. Thermocouple
4. Thermal switches.
All are embedded in the windings during motor construction.

Option 5' simulate the motor temperature via current. See selinc.com for a couple really great application papers on the subject.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## K7JLJ (Mar 29, 2016)

Does no good to gather it if you dont know what you are looking at.

5hp that is critical would be better replaced on a time basis as the cost is minimal.

I can recommend MOBIUS as a good school if you want to learn how to analyze.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

tory75 said:


> Hey,
> - I am running the pump on full load current first.
> - How can I test the temperature parameters of motor winding?
> - Can you explain how can I control the G-Force of Embedded Sensors?
> - I am going to use the wireless vibration sensor for creating the health monitoring for my project.


You control acceleration ("G force") by balancing, soft foot, and alignment. Everything else is indications of various problems. You analyze it with FFTs, and knowing what various frequencies typically indicate. Same with doing an FFT to the current. Some harmonics are normal, some indicate problems. For instance if you see a peak at the pole pass frequency in current, that's a broken rotor bar or bars. Triple pole pass frequencies 120 Hz apart indicate eccentricity. Similarly high 2x and some 1x in the radial direction with little else indicates misalignment. You really need to be a vibration technician though to understand this because the causes of vibration and current harmonics can be difficult to pinpoint.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

